# WIHH, or anyone, especially ladies



## 65284 (Sep 17, 2003)

Will wonders never end? My very sensible daughter was raised in a home with guns, went off to college, and came back with a " I don't like guns" attitude.

Now she has decided they aren't really so bad after all, and wants a handgun and a CCW permit. Don't know what, if anything, happened, but I'm glad she changed her mind.

Now to get to the point. She is a very small young lady, with small hands. I know about guy guns, but not small gal guns, what brand & model might be right for her? Something small, concealable, semi-auto at least in .380 cal. Cost isn't a major factor in this case. 

Any suggestions appreciated.


----------



## Bree (Mar 22, 2013)

Hi! I don't know a ton about guns, but I am a female who recently graduated college and went through this same issue. I ended up getting a 9mm. It's bigger than the .380, but I liked it a lot more. It feels nice in my hand and is easy to use. I'd say you should take your daughter to a range or gun store where she can try out a bunch of different ones and decide what she likes for herself. That's what I did and it was really easy to pick what I wanted once I had a chance to compare all my options. Good luck!


----------



## bluetogreens (May 31, 2010)

My spouse has carney hands, a size 2.75 ring finger with a 2.5 inch trigger finger. The ruger LCP in 380 is a perfect fit for her, as is the springfield XDS in 45 and is now available in 9mm.

The 45 in such a small frame is unforgiving on smaller hands/wrists though so be warned. Due to strength issues however my wife has switched to a ruger LCR in 38 special for carry and for range time prefers 1911 style semi auto's in 9mm and 45. A lot of women we speak to also like the CZ in 9mm or the sig in 380 or 9mm. The best thing obviously to do is find a range that rents handguns and have her shoot a variety because no two people are built the same way etc. Also a basic handgun course/defensive pistol course would be something worth while to give her as a present. The firearm is only half the equasion in conceal and carry knowledge and training is the greater half. 

As to the college etc. remember rather you are a leftist or rightist most universities are full of left leaning individuals and the heard mentality/indoctrination is strong, so speaking up and saying something you believe in if it counters the mainstream is very frowned against. Only 1 person has sole responsibility over ones personal security and that is themselves regardless of ideology.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

My daughter shoots (and carries) a S&W Model 60 .357mag (however she loads it with .38spl). She is a tiny 100 lbs soaking wet gal. She prefers a revolver because of its simplicity and dependability. Another reason she shoots a revolver is because her Dad taught her that whatever handgun you own, YOU are responsible to keep it clean and oiled. She finds that cleaning a revolver is much easier and faster than cleaning a semi.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

I have a couple hand guns. My favorite by far is my S & W model 640 J- frame. I love it.
Hold either a .38 or .357, is small and easy to hide as well. I like the fact that it's hammerless, as alot of the time it's just tucked into the back waistband on my jeans. If I need to pull it out, I don't have to worry about it hanging up on anything.
Of course I also have the obligatory 9mm semi, and a .45. But that little j-frame is the one I always have with me.
Here's the write up from the manufacturer. http://www.smith-wesson.com/webapp/...57768_757767_757751_ProductDisplayErrorView_Y


----------



## KeepingItAtHome (Jun 17, 2013)

I recently purchased a Sig P938. I love that it has very little kick for such a small gun (I shot several and generally the smaller the gun the higher the kick) I found the trigger pull on it to be smooth and not to long (the trigger pull on the body guard was way to long for me, I could never rapid fire with it) It's 9mm, which means ammo is sometimes hard to get right now, but it also has good stopping power. It only has a 10 bullet clip, but since it's 9mm I shouldn't really need to fire all 10 to stop someone. 

You might want to check out "The Well Armed Woman" website, she has a facebook page as well were you can get more opinions specifically from women, but everyone will have their own opinion. 

What I did was asked around, talked to gun friends, researched gun calibers and decided what caliber I wanted. Then I looked at reviews of the guns I'd had recommendations for, made a list of possibilities and went to a large gun range where I was able to shoot most of the guns on my list. From there I had narrowed it down to 2 and decided the Sig was prettier LOL Yes I bought my gun cause it's pretty ;-) (My second choice was a Kahr, but I can't recall which model, it's very similar to the P938 though)

I would also say, don't let anyone tell her she can't or shouldn't carry a certain gun because she's a woman. I found lots of sexism when I went around asking about guns, most of the men I came across tried to steer me away from 9mm saying it was "too much power for my little hands) pfeff whatever! I know many women who CCW glock 19's and 16's. You won't know what gun will work for you until you shoot it. So the more guns she can shoot before purchasing the better. If I could CCW an AR14 I would love to! LOL Smoothest shot ever! lol


----------



## psegnatelli (Sep 12, 2012)

My wife says she loves shooting revolvers more than my glock 19. Her targets say the exact opposite. 
I don't think or believe that one system is better than anything else. I have found what works best for me is a glock19 9mm

If I can't carry my g19 my 2nd choice is a glock 26 (9mm). 3rd is a s&w 640. J frame hammerless snub


----------



## diamondtim (Jun 10, 2005)

Something on this order is what I would recommend. 



Cabin Fever said:


> My daughter shoots (and carries) a S&W Model 60 .357mag (however she loads it with .38spl). She is a tiny 100 lbs soaking wet gal. She prefers a revolver because of its simplicity and dependability. Another reason she shoots a revolver is because her Dad taught her that whatever handgun you own, YOU are responsible to keep it clean and oiled. She finds that cleaning a revolver is much easier and faster than cleaning a semi.


----------



## ace admirer (Oct 5, 2005)

before purchasing anything, get her to a qualified (NRA) instructor so she does not have a bad start or to correct an already bad start. 

over 30 % of females are left eye dominate.


----------



## KMA1 (Dec 9, 2006)

My daughter has very small hands. She chose a Ruger SP100 .357, she said because of the size and shape of the handle. She also likes the weight of the stainless as it reduces the felt recoil and barrel rise. But she is probably a good bit above average in her hand, arm and upper body strength too.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

Cabin Fever said:


>


Get her some coaching on defensive shooting to get those shoulders forward and that left hand up high. If she naturally goes into that position and has to shoot under the influence of adreneline, the first step in her follow-up shot is going to be to pick the gun back up. 

The smaller the frame of the shooter, the more critical it is that they learn to grip it and lean into it. Fortunately, most women respond better to coaching than do most men - testosterone and pride seem to work against constructive instruction.


----------



## majiksummer (Sep 13, 2012)

I love love my S&W Sheild in 9mm. Love it! Sweet trigger, accurate, easy to carry and fun to shoot. I don't have super small hands but all of the other women I've let shoot it that do, love how it fits their hand. Very slender single stack and I just love the trigger on it. And it conceals like a dream. And it's balanced so nice that even though it is a subcompact, it's very manageable to shoot. Not much recoil at all with it. I just love it


----------



## credee (Aug 17, 2013)

Well, if .22 ammo was available in decent quantities, I'd surely say a .22 first, either a Browning buckmark in 4" skinny barrel variant, or an HP22 from Phoenix. I'd get either one in used condition, and testfire it before buying. $100 for the HP, $200 or a bit more for the Browning.

Realistically, the 380 doesen't have ENOUGH more power than a .22 to matter much, if at all. Many are DAO, which can be a bit much for a petite lady. Some are double stack mags, which likewise doesn't go well with a small hand. The centerfire IS more reliable about feeding and firing than the .22 tho. Especially with the low grade 'bulk" .22lr ammo. 

While the parts and mags are getting hard to find, that's probably no issue for somebody who does not shoot a lot, so i recommend a Star BM compact 9mm. Nice sights, safety, trigger pull. It's all steel, 8 rd mag, single stack. SA. A decent smith can cut back the face of the trigger to let a small hand grip it properly. $300 or so "depending upon condition". Search for one at GunsAmerica.com, or at GunBroker.com NEVER dryfire a Star without an empty casing in the chamber. If you do, you will surely break the firing pin in short order.

In the pic above, the lady with the revolver is gripping it MUCH too low on the gun. That just lets the gun jump up higher in recoil and slows down repeat hits. Not good. She also seems to have her eyes shut?


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Lady Smith & Wesson for me, .357. With a Crimson Trace grip!


----------



## littlejoe (Jan 17, 2007)

The GF had an alloy Charter Arms 38 concealed hammer (don't know the model) It hurt her hands to shoot it. She's small framed and light boned. She could shoot my Ruger SP 101 with full house 357's and it didn't bother her. I really could tell little difference between the two? She could, and that made me seek something else that was very carry friendly.

I bought her a Ruger LCR 22 Mag. She loves it and I wish it was mine! lol! She shoots it very well! It's her carry gun. I'm glad she has something she is confident with, and comfortable shooting with. I do believe that is the highest requisite. Maybe she will move up in time, but for now it's a great match!


----------



## credee (Aug 17, 2013)

rimfire mags have a high ratio of misfires, and a DA revolver does too, so the 2 could easily be a bad mismatch.As guns age the springs weaken, as ammo ages, the primers get less senitive. keep a close eye on it and shoot a cyclinder full every week.


----------



## secretcreek (Jan 24, 2010)

No offense meant: but did anyone on here ever type exactly what they have/carry... but then delete that info before posting after pangs of..."why am I telling who knows who ( anyone for ever after, really) what I own and carry?" How do I know the post isn't for info gathering purposes? The whole loose lips thingy? I just wondered. For the record: I have posted nearly identical posts asking about handguns in the past and truly appreciated the advice I received. 

I hope the young lady tries different handguns and finds the perfect fit for herself.


----------



## KeepingItAtHome (Jun 17, 2013)

secretcreek said:


> No offense meant: but did anyone on here ever type exactly what they have/carry... but then delete that info before posting after pangs of..."why am I telling who knows who ( anyone for ever after, really) what I own and carry?" How do I know the post isn't for info gathering purposes? The whole loose lips thingy? I just wondered. For the record: I have posted nearly identical posts asking about handguns in the past and truly appreciated the advice I received.
> 
> I hope the young lady tries different handguns and finds the perfect fit for herself.


Yes, and I only post information that "they" would already have. It's a registered handgun so it's already on someone's list somewhere.
You pose a good point though, it's easy to get comfortable and post like you were talking in your living room.


----------



## MOgunnergirl (Aug 9, 2013)

For ease of carry I have a Charter Arms .38 special snub. It's easy to handle and can get the job done.
P
Now I do have other handguns, even some I like more but they all have their use. 

That also being said, me and my hubby are Firearms instructors.


----------



## KathleenElsie (Sep 28, 2013)

I like the wheel guns. Easy to carry and I can use it quickly. My hands are small and some of the slides are hard for me to pull back.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

secretcreek said:


> No offense meant: but did anyone on here ever type exactly what they have/carry... but then delete that info before posting after pangs of..."why am I telling who knows who ( anyone for ever after, really) what I own and carry?" How do I know the post isn't for info gathering purposes? The whole loose lips thingy? I just wondered. For the record: I have posted nearly identical posts asking about handguns in the past and truly appreciated the advice I received.
> 
> I hope the young lady tries different handguns and finds the perfect fit for herself.


 I don't worry about it. If "THEY" want to know about me, they already know - and if you aren't on a "list", you ain't trying hard enough.


----------



## BoldViolet (Feb 5, 2009)

I have an XD-S .45. Kicks less than my .380 Beretta did.

I always recommend going to a range that rents guns and rent a few and see what she likes. Everyone is so different when it comes to what they like to shoot (for example, I don't like revolvers, my best friend prefers them), it's difficult to really suggest much.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

BoldViolet said:


> I have an XD-S .45. Kicks less than my .380 Beretta did.
> 
> I always recommend going to a range that rents guns and rent a few and see what she likes. Everyone is so different when it comes to what they like to shoot (for example, I don't like revolvers, my best friend prefers them),* it's difficult to really suggest much.*



true but , what you can suggest are quality guns that have been reliable for you, that fit in the parameters of what they are looking for , other things that help are letting people know what it is easiest to find a holster for .

then they have a list of what to go rent and try


----------



## Tmama (Oct 22, 2013)

I have a Smith and Wesson .380 that I carry in my special carry purse (has a built in holster in a secret pocket). I am not sure of the model exactly but I love the thing. I haven't personally shot it yet (which I really need to) but my fiance has and he loves how it shoots!


----------



## MBackwoods (Oct 24, 2013)

I have long fingers but very thin small hands. I felt really comfortable with the Glock 19. I didn't like the smaller version it was too small. We own a XDM 40 which I carry out in the forest but I really don't have the strength or big enough hands to use it smoothly.I can shoot np but I'm always fumbling when I have to get the clip out or put a new one in etc.


----------



## SimplerTimez (Jan 20, 2008)

My daughter has a Charter Arms .38 Revolver - she didn't want any semi-auto jams being a beginner. Holds 5 rounds, easy to fit in most purses. 
Her 2nd choice is the Ruger LC9 (and probably her next acquisition)
She has very small hands.

~ST


----------



## Chuck R. (Apr 24, 2008)

SimplerTimez said:


> My daughter has a Charter Arms .38 Revolver - she didn't want any semi-auto jams being a beginner. Holds 5 rounds, easy to fit in most purses.
> *Her 2nd choice is the Ruger LC9 (and probably her next acquisition)*
> She has very small hands.
> 
> ~ST


IF at all possible I'd try one before you commit.

A friend of mine just picked up an LC9, and we put about 150 rds through it last weekend. It was pretty accurate, 100% reliable with about 4 different loads, light, and thin, the sights were pretty nice. Recoil was pretty good for such a small package, overall a very nice single stack 9mm. 

The one thing neither of use cared for was the trigger. It's a light double action trigger, zero issues there, but it had a very long reset, very long reset. Not an issue if you practice and it's your primary pistol. For us, after having shot our primary guns (most of which we compete with in IDPA), then the LC9, it was a PITA.

My friend normally shoots a SIG226 in matches, with a short reset trigger mod, and carries a SIG P6, both DA/SA. Now a days I'm either shooting my Baer 1911, one of my Walther PPQs, or one of my 5" M&Ps set up as a match pistol. When I'm not carrying one of my PPQs, I carry a Walther PPS, which has similar controls to my main carry pistol. All have short resets, and both of us had issues "shortstroking" the LC9s trigger (not letting it travel forward enough after firing) when doing double taps ect. It's very much like a DA revolver trigger, which if you train with is great, not so if you bounce between semi-pistols like we do.

He's now looking at trading it rather than learn a new trigger and have to worry about transitioning between his range/match pistols and what he carries. 

Again, my impressions are very favorable, it's a great little pistol from what I saw/shot. It's just too different from what we normally carry/shoot.

Chuck


----------

